

How to Get Siri to Provide Google Maps Directions, No Hack Required - bane
http://gizmodo.com/5968968/how-to-get-siri-to-provide-google-maps-directions-no-hack-required

======
jgeorge
"iOS's native cartographic car crash"

<close window>

